# Girl names



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm having a little trouble naming a girl hedgehog
so if I could get some suggestions it would help me greatly
They don't have to be strictly animal names 
I do have a dog named Frank after all lol


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What sort of things do you like?


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Depends on her color, but when I was deciding on a baby I decided if I got a girl her name would be Olive or Rita


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

I think she is a snow flake colour


----------

